

Facebook, this is creepy. And dumb. - nichochar
http://i.imgur.com/gY9p0.png
I don't know why you would even try a feature like this...
======
enraged_camel
The funny thing is that most features that Facebook has rolled out since its
release has been controversial. People hated the News Feed when it first came
out. Same thing with Timelines, and many others. Yet the platform has 900
million plus users, and more and more people sign up everyday. You have to
wonder, if these issues are so serious (and creepy _is_ serious, imo), then
why are people still on Facebook? Are they simply making a big deal out of
everything because they are bored, or is Facebook a somehow irreplaceable part
of everyone's lives?

(I know it's not the latter because I quit FB a year ago and haven't looked
back.)

